# emmm some fresh brewed tea



## burner (Aug 26, 2011)

I picked up some free rabbit manure off craigslist today. Filled (2) 5gal. buckets......and here's the tea

This is what i'm feeding to my outdoor girls in flower:

3 gal of rain water.

Filled the sock with the rabbit manure, put an air line in and a stone to weigh it down.

1 cup Fox Farm Bulb Food 3-8-8

1 cup bat guano 0.5-12-0.2

2 tbsp molasses

10-60 gal. air pump, 3 airstones, and one line for the manure....Any comments are appreciated, i'm new to teas and would love to eventually get this dialed in.


----------



## Locked (Aug 26, 2011)

Yummy for your plants but the thought of rabbit manure tea turns my stomach a bit...lol


----------



## burner (Aug 26, 2011)

you know what's even more gross? One of the air stones popped up from under the rock holding it down and I had to stick my arm into that sh*t to fix it


----------



## Mountain209man (Aug 26, 2011)

i can smell the chicken manure under my finger nails as i type. now i think i should get sume rabbit crap as well. not the usaul kinda guy ehh burner hope the cane isnt bad in your area goodluck


----------



## Iron Emmett (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey Burner, lemme know how it works im gonna start making teas and im looking for a recipe, whats the value of the rabbit ****, which nutrient is it heavy in NPK wise? 

I might try this recipe and just replace the rabbit **** with something similar i can buy.


----------



## Locked (Aug 26, 2011)

I got some Hamster **** I can let go for cheap.....:hubba: 

Looks like this.....


----------



## burner (Aug 27, 2011)

Mountain209man said:
			
		

> i can smell the chicken manure under my finger nails as i type. now i think i should get sume rabbit crap as well. not the usaul kinda guy ehh burner hope the cane isnt bad in your area goodluck



Thanks my man...I need more **** as well muahahaa:hubba: Wanna trade some chicken for rabbit?


----------



## burner (Aug 27, 2011)

Iron Emmett said:
			
		

> Hey Burner, lemme know how it works im gonna start making teas and im looking for a recipe, whats the value of the rabbit ****, which nutrient is it heavy in NPK wise?
> 
> I might try this recipe and just replace the rabbit **** with something similar i can buy.



I'll let you know...from what I've read online, rabbit manure is 2.4-1.4-0.6


----------



## burner (Aug 27, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I got some Hamster **** I can let go for cheap.....:hubba:
> 
> Looks like this..... View attachment 174754



Should I be worried that they're all different shapes? Lol


----------



## Locked (Aug 27, 2011)

burner said:
			
		

> Should I be worried that they're all different shapes? Lol



Nah....that was my hemorrhoids flaring up.


----------



## burner (Aug 27, 2011)

Ouchhhh is there a throwup smiley?


----------



## SunWolf (Aug 27, 2011)

No "throw up" smiley, how about this one instead?  :spit: 

Which is what I did when I read the last few posts on this thread!!  :rofl: 

I have bunnies and chickens who help me produce some wonderful teas and garden beds.  Will be adding goat poo when we add them to our mini-farm this fall!  Ahhh...the wonderful world of ****!


----------



## BBFan (Aug 27, 2011)

Rabbit **** is great as a soil amendment.  Really adds great nutirents and structure.  Definitely won't burn.

Honestly though *Burner*, you're mix is more of a nutrient solution than a tea.  While I'm sure there's some bacteria and fungi in the ****, you really need to add more microbial life to your mix to really get things going.  Consider some Bio-Tone (Espoma, commercially available) or a similar innoculant.  If you have access to some compost, a few tablespoons would be teeming with life.

Good luck to you- Happy Brewing!


----------



## burner (Aug 27, 2011)

foaming up nice 


*BBFan* thanks for the tips. I do have a compost pile, I'm not sure if it's ready or not, but the bottom layer turned black and looks good...about a month old. So maybe I could use some of that. I'll pick up some bio-tone for sure.

Here are the ingredients for the Fox Farm Bulb food, whatcha think?

_Feather Meal, Bone Meal, Sulfate of Potash Magnesia, Bat Guano, Rock Phosphate, Kelp Meal and Gypsum._


----------



## burner (Aug 27, 2011)

SunWolf said:
			
		

> No "throw up" smiley, how about this one instead?  :spit:
> 
> Which is what I did when I read the last few posts on this thread!!  :rofl:
> 
> I have bunnies and chickens who help me produce some wonderful teas and garden beds.  Will be adding goat poo when we add them to our mini-farm this fall!  Ahhh...the wonderful world of ****!


 
That's cool *SunWolf* ...a few years back when I wasn't growing, my cousin had a few rabbits and those things were pooing machines. My friend also built a chicken coop and raised some for a few years, but again I wasn't growing at the time..How many do you have?


----------



## SunWolf (Aug 27, 2011)

burner said:
			
		

> That's cool *SunWolf* ...a few years back when I wasn't growing, my cousin had a few rabbits and those things were pooing machines. My friend also built a chicken coop and raised some for a few years, but again I wasn't growing at the time..How many do you have?


Hey Burner, we have about 2 dozen chickens and almost that many bunnies.  We are working on becoming more self sufficient and are just starting out our mini-farm. We hope to eventually raise the majority of our eggs, meats and vegetables, and use our own goats for milk, butter and cheese.  We have much more time than money, so it's going to be a long process, but we're on our way.  

:giggle:  Of course, that's why I joined this forum as well...self sufficient in as many ways as we can get.


----------



## burner (Aug 28, 2011)

I hear yah ...sounds like your well on your way to becoming a mini farm.


----------



## burner (Aug 28, 2011)

I hear yah ...sounds like your well on your way to becoming a mini farm. I did an 18'x10' vegetable and fruit garden this year and I never ate so many veggies in my life. Can't wait till next year


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey burner. Im liking the foam action! One question, how long do you keep your tea for, before it starts to go anaerobic? And do you leave the airstone going until you are out? Or just brew it for so long, then turn it off?  I tend to leave my airstone going for a few days, even a week, and the foam is still there.


----------



## BBFan (Sep 15, 2011)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Hey burner. Im liking the foam action! One question, how long do you keep your tea for, before it starts to go anaerobic? And do you leave the airstone going until you are out? Or just brew it for so long, then turn it off? I tend to leave my airstone going for a few days, even a week, and the foam is still there.


 
Hey *drfting07*- I usually make batches that'll last 2 waterings at a time. I don't like to let it go any longer than a week- leaving the air line going the whole time (I don't use an airstone as the smaller bubbles tend to disrupt the delicate chains of the developing fungi). But I will dose it with molasses and often some meal along the way to keep everyone well fed  .

Hope you don't mind me adding my .02 *burner*.


----------



## burner (Sep 15, 2011)

*BBFan* ...not at all my man...keep the knowledge flowin

I've only been brewing for a month and a half, so i'm still learning, but I tend to just do (1) 3 gal. batch a week and brew for about 24 hours. I use it all up though, but next year i'll be doing bigger batches for my garden and like you guys, brew for a week so I can feed stuff at different times as need be.

I also found that my small pump really doesn't do well with 2 lines Tee'd to 4 with 4 airstones. I've been running 2 airstones and 2 straight hose. Maybe a proper 4-way gang valve will help. But like BBfan said, I may take his advise and just use hose, no stones.


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 16, 2011)

thanks guys! I have a 3 gallon batch of bud and bloom compost tea brewing now. Ill skip the airstone, just use the air tube now! And like you guys said, I try to make a small batch so i can use it all within the week. How many cups per gallon do you use? Im using around 4-5 cups for a 10 gallon pot.

Edit: This is a fertilizer and compost tea btw. Not just micros.


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 16, 2011)

Dry ingredients include:

fish bone meal, feather meal, mined potassium sulfate, alfalfa meal, kelp meal, seaweed extract, seven strains of beneficial soil microbes plus Ecto and Endo Mycorrhizae. 

Plus a couple tablespoons of blackstrap


----------



## BBFan (Sep 16, 2011)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> thanks guys! I have a 3 gallon batch of bud and bloom compost tea brewing now. Ill skip the airstone, just use the air tube now! And like you guys said, I try to make a small batch so i can use it all within the week. How many cups per gallon do you use? Im using around 4-5 cups for a 10 gallon pot.
> 
> Edit: This is a fertilizer and compost tea btw. Not just micros.


 
*4 to 5 cups of these*?:


> fish bone meal, feather meal, mined potassium sulfate, alfalfa meal, kelp
> meal, seaweed extract, seven strains of beneficial soil microbes plus Ecto and
> Endo Mycorrhizae


 
Seems pretty potent.  Wouldn't imagine you would need to feed them this brew very often.  How often do you feed them this mix?


----------



## burner (Sep 17, 2011)

Yeah drifting I tend to do anywhere from a 1/4 cup to 3/4 cup of my ingredients in my 3gal. Batch.....you can prob get away with mixing less in...what fertilizers are you using?


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 17, 2011)

BBFan said:
			
		

> *4 to 5 cups of these*?:
> 
> 
> Seems pretty potent.  Wouldn't imagine you would need to feed them this brew very often.  How often do you feed them this mix?


No, no no....sorry guys that would be quite the brew tho lol. The compost/fertilizer tea is made from a product by Dr. Earth, its a bud and bloom fertilizer and those are the "ingredients" I a little more than 1 cup for 1 gallon of distilled, ph'd water. After brewing for at least 24 hours i apply this at a rate of 4-5 cups for a 10 gallon pot. My signature has plenty of info on his products.

My question was how many cups of your tea or brew do you use for one plant, or cups per gallons of soil?


----------



## BBFan (Sep 17, 2011)

Sorry I misunderstood.  Woulda been like mud if you were using that much.

As far as how much per plant, that depends on lots of things.  I usually add 1 or 2 cups per gallon of water.  I use rainwater when I can or tap water otherwise (I have well water- high ph but no chlorine) and do not ph adjust.  Depends on what's in your mix.  If I'm addressing a deficiency, I'll give 'em more, sometimes straight tea.


----------

